# Tortoise rag quilt



## CJSTorts (Jul 15, 2011)

I am a self taught quilter and this is my newest project.

It measures 50" x39". The carapace is made form denim jeans and the rest is made from cotton.

It is a rag quilt, the raw edges are part of the design. I have never been able to find a tortoise/turtle quilt that showed the real scute pattern, so I just made one lol.

This quilt is for sale. If anyone is interested please visit my website or pm me. I can do different sizes, colors, and materials.

http://cjsquiltingandmore.weebly.com/


----------



## Jacob (Jul 15, 2011)

Thats Awesome!


----------



## ascott (Jul 15, 2011)

I think it is a female....thanks for the bottom shot 

It is very cool


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks guys!

ascott, I was wondering who the first would be to try and sex her (yep you got it right!) lol


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 15, 2011)

Super cute stuff Charlotte, I just checked out your website. I'm a quilter too!


----------



## Missy (Jul 15, 2011)

LOVE IT


----------



## CJSTorts (Jul 15, 2011)

Mary Anne, thanks so much I would love to see pics of some of your quilts!

Thanks Missy!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice job!


----------

